# New Breed Archery 2011 Shooter Shirts are now available for order!!



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*The direct link to the shirts*

http://www.shop.proveil.com/PROVEIL...73741E431B32E4D0BB8B2AA25A3BC0DE.qscstrfrnt04


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one sweet shirt!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is great Kyle! Thanks a ton I just placed my order for one :thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

We worked hard to listen to what everyone ask for. We think we have one nice shirt, thanks for the orders!!
kn


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be placing my order soon....Any word on what turn around time is on these Kyle...Just wondering how early I'd have to order to have it by the ATA show.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

goofy2788 said:


> I'll be placing my order soon....Any word on what turn around time is on these Kyle...Just wondering how early I'd have to order to have it by the ATA show.


The webpage at some point during check out asks for 1 month.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move this back up check out the awesome New Breed Shirt.


----------



## theedz (May 31, 2006)

Am I missing something? I don't see the NBA Polo's on there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

theedz said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see the NBA Polo's on there.


It does look like they were gone. Maybe they all got ordered and they temporarily removed them to get caught up?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Shirt orders*

I think Travis over at proveil is reworking his website
he will still take the orders for the shirts.
Email travis at [email protected] and set up the order and he should contact you for CC info. Please carbon copy(CC: ) me on the order [email protected]

Here is the protocol for ordering at this time
Email Subject: New Breed Shooter Shirt
Email body:
Name
Address
Phone Number
Shirt Size
Name on front of shirt: (Your First Name) (Your Last Name)
Name on Back of shirt: (Your Last Name)

I think this will work till he gets his custom shirt website finished

The price I believe is $69.99 but I would double check with him to be sure.
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I think Travis over at proveil is reworking his website
> he will still take the orders for the shirts.
> Email travis at [email protected] and set up the order and he should contact you for CC info. Please carbon copy(CC: ) me on the order [email protected]
> 
> ...


Good to hear now that I have a new member of the nation she may just want one as well :thumbs_up


----------

